# any knitters in UK



## sdftrace

following in the steps of others on the forum, would anyone like to share thoughts about yarns, places to shop, or topics, or design, etc. in the UK and in particular in the London area?
thank you.


----------



## Moira Livingstone

sdftrace said:


> following in the steps of others on the forum, would anyone like to share thoughts about yarns, places to shop, or topics, or design, etc. in the UK and in particular in the London area?
> thank you.


What a good idea. I live near Edinburgh and there are not many wool shops near by. There is a lovely busy shop in Linlithgow West Lothian.


----------



## sdftrace

Hi Moira
Thanks for your note. I have visited Edinburgh many times and love Edinburgh Rock! 
One store I never managed to visit was Jenner's although I do have a beautiful scarf from there which my husband bought me years back when he was in Edinburgh on business. 
My knitting so far has only been with cotton or cotton with linen and I am fairly new to knitting. My youngest daughter has caught the "bug" too.
Lovely to hear from you. 
Sandra



Moira Livingstone said:


> sdftrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> following in the steps of others on the forum, would anyone like to share thoughts about yarns, places to shop, or topics, or design, etc. in the UK and in particular in the London area?
> thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> What a good idea. I live near Edinburgh and there are not many wool shops near by. There is a lovely busy shop in Linlithgow West Lothian.
Click to expand...


----------



## judyh47

I lived near Manchester for many years and I go to Bolton frequently to visit my best friend. While there, I always go to Abakhans and shop for yarn and fabrics.
They have another branch in North Wales and are also on-line


----------



## sdftrace

Hi, thank you. I've not heard of Abakhans. will look them up on line right now!



judyh47 said:


> I lived near Manchester for many years and I go to Bolton frequently to visit my best friend. While there, I always go to Abakhans and shop for yarn and fabrics.
> They have another branch in North Wales and are also on-line


----------



## CaroleD53

Moira Livingstone said:


> sdftrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> following in the steps of others on the forum, would anyone like to share thoughts about yarns, places to shop, or topics, or design, etc. in the UK and in particular in the London area?
> thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> What a good idea. I live near Edinburgh and there are not many wool shops near by. There is a lovely busy shop in Linlithgow West Lothian.
Click to expand...

Oh, must take a wee trip there!


----------



## lifeline

Hi sdftrace. I don't know where you are in Surrey, but there is a nice little LYS in West Whickham which is just in Kent.

Also a very friendly place in Carshalton called Maxime Wools.

I know you want to get feed back on personal recommendations, but there is a useful site called knitmap which you can use just about any where in the world. You put in your Post Code/Zip code and it comes up with knitting shops. http://www.knitmap.com/


----------



## karchy

hi i'm just outside edinburgh and my closest is in Tranent and called Bo peeps (i think lol) this is the one i go to most often. 
I've also found yarn in Dunelm Mill and of course Hobbycraft at Fort Kinnaird. Dunelm Mill doesn't have a great deal of choice tho and only carries a few brands. 
There is also a small shop in Woodburn (Dalkeith). I've only been in once but personally i didn't feel all that welcome so i prefer to travel to Tranent as the lady that runs the shop is very very helpful and knows her stuff. 
mags


----------



## karchy

oh actually i forgot one LOL i have a brain like a seive.

There is a wool "boutique" in the grassmarket in Edinburgh. I haven't been to it yet as i only found out about it on new years eve when i went into Edinburgh for the hogmanay street party. 
So this is one on my list to visit sometime soon. 
mags


----------



## sdftrace

Hi - thank you for all the info. I might give the Carshalton one a try as that would be closer to me. And I'll look up the webpage suggested. thank you.



lifeline said:


> Hi sdftrace. I don't know where you are in Surrey, but there is a nice little LYS in West Whickham which is just in Kent.
> 
> Also a very friendly place in Carshalton called Maxime Wools.
> 
> I know you want to get feed back on personal recommendations, but there is a useful site called knitmap which you can use just about any where in the world. You put in your Post Code/Zip code and it comes up with knitting shops. http://www.knitmap.com/


----------



## lifeline

sdftrace said:



> Hi - thank you for all the info. I might give the Carshalton one a try as that would be closer to me. And I'll look up the webpage suggested. thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi sdftrace. I don't know where you are in Surrey, but there is a nice little LYS in West Whickham which is just in Kent.
> 
> Also a very friendly place in Carshalton called Maxime Wools.
> 
> I know you want to get feed back on personal recommendations, but there is a useful site called knitmap which you can use just about any where in the world. You put in your Post Code/Zip code and it comes up with knitting shops. http://www.knitmap.com/
Click to expand...

I went there back in October and the ladies were eerso friendly. And they had just been doing a crochet class, if you are interested in classes at all. I found that one in yell.com


----------



## PurpleFi

sdftrace said:


> following in the steps of others on the forum, would anyone like to share thoughts about yarns, places to shop, or topics, or design, etc. in the UK and in particular in the London area?
> thank you.


Hi, I'm in Surrey too. There is a very good yarn shop in North Camp, Farnborough. Also in London, John Lewis, Oxford Street, I knit London, Waterloo and All the fun of the fair, Soho

There is also Unravelled a very good knitting show at Farnham Maltings 23/24 February.


----------



## auntycarol

Shirleys wool shop is a lovely LYS in Camborne, Cornwall and there is also a lovely wool shop in Pool


----------



## Moira Livingstone

CaroleD53 said:


> Moira Livingstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sdftrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> following in the steps of others on the forum, would anyone like to share thoughts about yarns, places to shop, or topics, or design, etc. in the UK and in particular in the London area?
> thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> What a good idea. I live near Edinburgh and there are not many wool shops near by. There is a lovely busy shop in Linlithgow West Lothian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, must take a wee trip there!
Click to expand...

It is a nice little place to pass an afternoon. Also if you drive on a bit there are a couple of garden centres. Another love of mine


----------



## Moira Livingstone

auntycarol said:


> Shirleys wool shop is a lovely LYS in Camborne, Cornwall and there is also a lovely wool shop in Pool


I shop at those shops when visiting my daughter and they are good shops.


----------



## Tunis

This might be helpful for people in the north of England, there is a great wool stall on Bury market and the cheapest i,ve come across.


----------



## lifeline

Tunis said:


> This might be helpful for people in the north of England, there is a great wool stall on Bury market and the cheapest i,ve come across.


More for the North. I found a delightful LYS in Knaresborough in a street behind the market square...cannot remember the name of it now. Also in Knaresborough at the Wednesday market there is a yarn stall.


----------



## helen4930

I've found a great wool shop in Castle Douglas, Kirkcudbrightshire for those who live in Scotland. The pictures of the shop are so inviting and their on-line ordering system is very good. It's called Outback Yarns (maybe I like it cos I'm an Aussie!)
I'm in London (Notting Hill/Bayswater) and mostly order on-line now but always love to spend an hour in John Lewis' knitting dept. Haven't yet been to the shop in Waterloo but it sounds like a terrific place.
And the Spring Knitting Show is on at Olympia from 14th to 17th March - that will be like a day spent in Heaven!


----------



## judymoles

My LYS Jacksons in Reading is to close this year, I am already starting to worry where my supplies will come from. 
Have got Tickets for Unravelled, for Sunday.


----------



## everreddy

There is a yarn shop in Belvedere village Kent it is called YARNIA and they are so helpful also have crochet and sewing classes and materials. I have seen a small shop on my travels in Coney Hall near West Wickham Kent but haven't managed to stop in there yet. I do realise you are promoting LYS but my local Hobbycraft in Crayford, Kent has a good selection of yarns and often have a 3 for 2 on many yarns also lots of patterns and buttons. Also a tiny selection of Red Heart at Crayford Sainsbury's and Bexley hospice shops have some Cygnet yarns the chunky knits up beautifully.


----------



## sdftrace

Oh dear, how am I going to resist the spring knitting show at Olympia!! this is just too much temptation ... unless I leave cards and cash at home!!!



helen4930 said:


> I've found a great wool shop in Castle Douglas, Kirkcudbrightshire for those who live in Scotland. The pictures of the shop are so inviting and their on-line ordering system is very good. It's called Outback Yarns (maybe I like it cos I'm an Aussie!)
> I'm in London (Notting Hill/Bayswater) and mostly order on-line now but always love to spend an hour in John Lewis' knitting dept. Haven't yet been to the shop in Waterloo but it sounds like a terrific place.
> And the Spring Knitting Show is on at Olympia from 14th to 17th March - that will be like a day spent in Heaven!


----------



## sdftrace

Just checked out the show on Olympia website - how can I not book a ticket. And lots of fabric as well. Definitely going to have to think seriously about booking my day out now. !!!



sdftrace said:


> Oh dear, how am I going to resist the spring knitting show at Olympia!! this is just too much temptation ... unless I leave cards and cash at home!!!
> 
> 
> 
> helen4930 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've found a great wool shop in Castle Douglas, Kirkcudbrightshire for those who live in Scotland. The pictures of the shop are so inviting and their on-line ordering system is very good. It's called Outback Yarns (maybe I like it cos I'm an Aussie!)
> I'm in London (Notting Hill/Bayswater) and mostly order on-line now but always love to spend an hour in John Lewis' knitting dept. Haven't yet been to the shop in Waterloo but it sounds like a terrific place.
> And the Spring Knitting Show is on at Olympia from 14th to 17th March - that will be like a day spent in Heaven!
Click to expand...


----------



## angelknitter

i am limited to where to purchase decent wool in the durham area.i have bought some from the indoor market in durham which is very good.


----------



## Daisybel

I Knit shop at Waterloo has some beautiful yarns but too expensive for me. I can't go to the show at Olympia but there is a craft show at the Excel Centre in April - 4th, 5th and 6th April, I think. I shall be going on 4th. If I ever go to John Lewis (Oxford Street or Bluewater) I go straight to the needlework department and have to be dragged out kicking and screaming.


----------



## tiddywee

sdftrace said:


> following in the steps of others on the forum, would anyone like to share thoughts about yarns, places to shop, or topics, or design, etc. in the UK and in particular in the London area?
> thank you.


Hello, I am new to this site so I hope I do this correctly, I live in the medway towns in kent. There is a great wool shop in Twydall just a couple of miles from me. They have a large collection of wool at very good prices. I cant remember exact price but its something like £1.45 100grms dk. Its worth a visit if you ever come down to visit chatham dock yard.


----------



## everreddy

Just remembered also a shop called Wool 'n' Craft 
136 Maidstone Road Rainham Kent they are closed Tuesdays.


----------



## tolly

I am in Sheffield lovely yarns at John Lewis & The Wool Baa but too pricey for me with my limited skills hope to improve enough soon-- markets have very little around here might try Doncaster "anyone any info there" i will be visiting Scarborough in May i know there is a lovely place in Whitby
a whole hall full of yarns etc they have everything for knitting the traditional fisher-mans "gernsey" i think you can buy via post -not for me would be wasted on my B /H even if i was skilled enough to knit one


----------



## Chrissy

Come down to Dorset! Have 'Planknit wool' in Poole,
Honora in Christchurch, Penningtons in Bournemouth, Wool Shop in Kinson, there is one in Wimborne and one in Wareham.
So I consider myself spoilt for choice. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jane Baker

Any good ones in the Lake District?


----------



## tiddywee

everreddy said:


> Just remembered also a shop called Wool 'n' Craft
> 136 Maidstone Road Rainham Kent they are closed Tuesdays.


I did visit this shop a number of years ago and I found the owner rude.


----------



## christine flo

there is a friendly wool sack in burnham on sea.also a mandys wool shop in wells somerset


----------



## jean-bean

JJ wools in Station Road North Chingford is closing down and has discounts ( two assistants are not very helpful) Hobby craft do an amazing array of yarn ( new store opened in Chingford) John Lewis is also at the Westfield Centre Stratford but I didn't think there was a lot of variety but I could get a good discount as I go to the knitting group there held on 1st and 3rd Saturdays in the month (10 till 12 md)


----------



## hen

Any knitting shops in Cornwall? Visiting soon

I'm going to Wonderwool in Wales at the end of April.
Fabulous weekend event. Well worth the visit. I save up all year to go!


----------



## junebjh

One for the East Midlands is Crafts and Quilts. 
This is a super shop for wool and many crafts amongst many other good interesting shops and a tea shop!

http://www.heartoftheshires.co.uk/village_shop_detail.asp?user_id=16


----------



## caroltalbot

lifeline said:


> Hi sdftrace. I don't know where you are in Surrey, but there is a nice little LYS in West Whickham which is just in Kent.
> 
> Also a very friendly place in Carshalton called Maxime Wools.
> 
> I know you want to get feed back on personal recommendations, but there is a useful site called knitmap which you can use just about any where in the world. You put in your Post Code/Zip code and it comes up with knitting shops. http://www.knitmap.com/


What a great link! Thanks for that I will add it to my favourites so I can check out shops on my travels.


----------



## HelenClevedon

In Clevedon, North Somerset (between Bristol and Weston super Mare) there is The Spinning Weal (yes, it is the correct spelling) on Hill Road, Clevedon. Marvellous shop and the staff know their stuff


----------



## lifeline

tolly said:


> I am in Sheffield lovely yarns at John Lewis & The Wool Baa but too pricey for me with my limited skills hope to improve enough soon-- markets have very little around here might try Doncaster "anyone any info there" i will be visiting Scarborough in May i know there is a lovely place in Whitby
> a whole hall full of yarns etc they have everything for knitting the traditional fisher-mans "gernsey" i think you can buy via post -not for me would be wasted on my B /H even if i was skilled enough to knit one


The place you mention in Whitbyis amazing. Have only been there once, but plan to go there again on my next trip North.


----------



## sdftrace

Hi, As you are in Durham did you see the note left earlier about the shop in Sunderland. Wow ....and there is a sale on too.
if you didn't see the site - it was kempswoolshop



angelknitter said:


> i am limited to where to purchase decent wool in the durham area.i have bought some from the indoor market in durham which is very good.


----------



## knittingflo

Anyone interested in 5ply worsted spun Guernsey wool go to Frangipani wools at www.guernseywool.co.uk They do a great range of colours, and will send free colour samples...Very reasonable prices and a reliable postal service. I've made 8 fishermen's sweaters with this yarn with great results.


----------



## sdftrace

In case you live near a Poundland ... they were selling yarn today - 3 for 2. Lots of great bright colours. 
We resisted purchasing .... this time!


----------



## auntycarol

hen said:


> Any knitting shops in Cornwall? Visiting soon
> 
> I'm going to Wonderwool in Wales at the end of April.
> Fabulous weekend event. Well worth the visit. I save up all year to go!


Where abouts in Cornwall are you going?


----------



## HelenF

Although I live in Sheffield I am a Londoner by birth and visit family regulary. I found a fastastic wool shop called "Loop", Camden Passage. Nearest tube is Angel. It is not in Camden Town as I originally thought. 

They have a website.


----------



## HelenF

Here is the website :- http://www.loopknitting.com/


----------



## HelenF

Moira Livingstone said:


> sdftrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> following in the steps of others on the forum, would anyone like to share thoughts about yarns, places to shop, or topics, or design, etc. in the UK and in particular in the London area?
> thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> What a good idea. I live near Edinburgh and there are not many wool shops near by. There is a lovely busy shop in Linlithgow West Lothian.
Click to expand...

I saw in a knitting magazine that there will be a Wool Fair in Edinburgh soon. Looked interesting.


----------



## babywares

Hia im from south wales


----------



## lifeline

HelenF said:


> Here is the website :- http://www.loopknitting.com/


Thanks for the link. I haven't been there before. Maybe I will take a trip soon. They have some lovely shawl pins.


----------



## Briegeen

This evening I was in Thread Bear, 350 Limpsfield Road, South Croydon for the first time in years & they seem to have a fair selection of wools, tapestries etc., etc. I did not know there was a LYS in West Wickham, I must look it up as it would be a bit closer.


----------



## hen

auntycarol said:


> hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any knitting shops in Cornwall? Visiting soon
> 
> I'm going to Wonderwool in Wales at the end of April.
> Fabulous weekend event. Well worth the visit. I save up all year to go!
> 
> 
> 
> Where abouts in Cornwall are you going?
Click to expand...

Will be going to Bude. I don't think there are any wool shops there


----------



## Helena420

Hi

I live in Henley-on-Thames and I use John Lewis mainly but some of the ones others have mentioned. There are lots of shops springing up which I visit. Our local one closed unfortunately.


----------



## jo everest

Not used many in London as not able to travel very far and tend to find its cheaper on line. But there is an artisan wool shop in Bethnal Green E2 'Prick your Finger' which have lovely hand dyed yarns and wool. I sometimes use John Lewis Oxford Street.
But there is 'Loop' in Islington and 'Mrs Moon' Twickenham . Hope this helps. :lol:


----------



## Reyna

judyh47 said:


> I lived near Manchester for many years and I go to Bolton frequently to visit my best friend. While there, I always go to Abakhans and shop for yarn and fabrics.
> They have another branch in North Wales and are also on-line


There is an Abakhans in Prenton on the Wirral, not far from where I live. When I was still mobile, it was one of my favourite haunts. Whenever I felt a bit down, I would go there and spend an hour just mooching around and taking in all the lovely fabrics and yarn. I would inevitably end up buying something, they usually have fab bargains. I just loved the smell of the place! When I left the shop, my spirit was definitely lightened! Unfortunately, they are not wheelchair friendly, so when one of my daughters visit, I will tell them what I want and they will go there for me. Once or twice, my OH took me there, he would bring what I asked for to the car, just to make sure it was what I wanted, but it is just not the same.


----------



## foxglove

sdftrace said:


> following in the steps of others on the forum, would anyone like to share thoughts about yarns, places to shop, or topics, or design, etc. in the UK and in particular in the London area?
> thank you.


I often buy yarn online from Kemp's Wool Shop. They have 2 shops in Sunderland as well as the one online where they have a section with yarn and patterns reduced in price as well as a section for normal prices.

I've always been pleased with the service and prompt delivery. I keep a regular check on the reductions as you can often get good yarns for as little as 99p a ball.


----------



## Helena420

I will try that. I love a bargain!


----------



## lifeline

Briegeen said:


> This evening I was in Thread Bear, 350 Limpsfield Road, South Croydon for the first time in years & they seem to have a fair selection of wools, tapestries etc., etc. I did not know there was a LYS in West Wickham, I must look it up as it would be a bit closer.


I've passed Thread Bear a few times. Maybe I will go in this week.


----------



## auntycarol

hen said:


> auntycarol said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any knitting shops in Cornwall? Visiting soon
> 
> I'm going to Wonderwool in Wales at the end of April.
> Fabulous weekend event. Well worth the visit. I save up all year to go!
> 
> 
> 
> Where abouts in Cornwall are you going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will be going to Bude. I don't think there are any wool shops there
Click to expand...

Sorry I don't live in Bude, but have found this shop, Coastal yarns at 3, Lower Wharf Centre, The Wharf, Bude hope this helps.


----------



## Helly

I'm in Bolton and also like Abakhans but there's also a lot of choice on Bury market - wed, fri and saturdays


----------



## sophie6647

Hi i am in Staffordshire we have Abakhans in Hanley you can also get wool at Wilkinson's,poundstrecher,Hanley market although i think Tunstall market is more resonable of the two and the lady is very helpful


----------



## everreddy

Briegeen said:


> This evening I was in Thread Bear, 350 Limpsfield Road, South Croydon for the first time in years & they seem to have a fair selection of wools, tapestries etc., etc. I did not know there was a LYS in West Wickham, I must look it up as it would be a bit closer.


The address for West Wickham is 134 High Street BR4 0LZ Tel: 020 8777 2117 Mon-Tue 10 - 4.30 Thu-Sat 10 - 4.30 I think it is almost opposite Sainsbury's supermarket. If you drive straight through West Wickham over the round about and there in a parade of shops on the right there is also a lys there but don't know the name of it sorry, I know the area as Coney Hall


----------



## whataknitwit

PurpleV, I love the jacket you're wearing did you make it yourself?


----------



## studylaw2012

I am based in Great Yarmouth, does anyone live in my area, I have been looking for a knitting club, do not know if there is any about, only moved to the area late 2011.


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Hi sdftrace. I don't know where you are in Surrey, but there is a nice little LYS in West Whickham which is just in Kent.
> 
> Also a very friendly place in Carshalton called Maxime Wools.
> 
> I know you want to get feed back on personal recommendations, but there is a useful site called knitmap which you can use just about any where in the world. You put in your Post Code/Zip code and it comes up with knitting shops. http://www.knitmap.com/


Thanks for that dear, that could be useful!!


----------



## sophie6647

Have you tried the local library are's has a weekly meeting x i live in Staffordshire


----------



## magicgal

sophie6647 said:


> Have you tried the local library are's has a weekly meeting x i live in Staffordshire


We have 2 groups in Morden.

This Sunday 24th Feb 10 am - 12 at Morden Hall Park in the cafe.
We meet every 4th Sunday of the month.

The Library is the 1st Sat of the month 10 am - 4pm.
It is a scrapbooking group & knitting group.
Civic Centre Morden, the Library is on the ground floor.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> sdftrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> following in the steps of others on the forum, would anyone like to share thoughts about yarns, places to shop, or topics, or design, etc. in the UK and in particular in the London area?
> thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm in Surrey too. There is a very good yarn shop in North Camp, Farnborough. Also in London, John Lewis, Oxford Street, I knit London, Waterloo and All the fun of the fair, Soho
> 
> There is also Unravelled a very good knitting show at Farnham Maltings 23/24 February.
Click to expand...

Are you on commission? xxx


----------



## London Girl

helen4930 said:


> I've found a great wool shop in Castle Douglas, Kirkcudbrightshire for those who live in Scotland. The pictures of the shop are so inviting and their on-line ordering system is very good. It's called Outback Yarns (maybe I like it cos I'm an Aussie!)
> I'm in London (Notting Hill/Bayswater) and mostly order on-line now but always love to spend an hour in John Lewis' knitting dept. Haven't yet been to the shop in Waterloo but it sounds like a terrific place.
> And the Spring Knitting Show is on at Olympia from 14th to 17th March - that will be like a day spent in Heaven!


PurpleV and I will be there, already got our tickets!!!


----------



## London Girl

everreddy said:


> There is a yarn shop in Belvedere village Kent it is called YARNIA and they are so helpful also have crochet and sewing classes and materials. I have seen a small shop on my travels in Coney Hall near West Wickham Kent but haven't managed to stop in there yet. I do realise you are promoting LYS but my local Hobbycraft in Crayford, Kent has a good selection of yarns and often have a 3 for 2 on many yarns also lots of patterns and buttons. Also a tiny selection of Red Heart at Crayford Sainsbury's and Bexley hospice shops have some Cygnet yarns the chunky knits up beautifully.


Hi, you must be quite near me, I am in Sidcup! I didn't know about the one in Belvedere, thanks for that! There is a stall in Dartford Saturday market that does 100g Robin DK for £1.15! Also fish-eye buttons 10 for 40p!!


----------



## London Girl

sdftrace said:


> Oh dear, how am I going to resist the spring knitting show at Olympia!! this is just too much temptation ... unless I leave cards and cash at home!!!
> 
> 
> 
> helen4930 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've found a great wool shop in Castle Douglas, Kirkcudbrightshire for those who live in Scotland. The pictures of the shop are so inviting and their on-line ordering system is very good. It's called Outback Yarns (maybe I like it cos I'm an Aussie!)
> I'm in London (Notting Hill/Bayswater) and mostly order on-line now but always love to spend an hour in John Lewis' knitting dept. Haven't yet been to the shop in Waterloo but it sounds like a terrific place.
> And the Spring Knitting Show is on at Olympia from 14th to 17th March - that will be like a day spent in Heaven!
Click to expand...

Resistance is useless, give in, give in!!!


----------



## London Girl

sdftrace said:


> Just checked out the show on Olympia website - how can I not book a ticket. And lots of fabric as well. Definitely going to have to think seriously about booking my day out now. !!!
> 
> 
> 
> sdftrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, how am I going to resist the spring knitting show at Olympia!! this is just too much temptation ... unless I leave cards and cash at home!!!
> 
> 
> 
> helen4930 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've found a great wool shop in Castle Douglas, Kirkcudbrightshire for those who live in Scotland. The pictures of the shop are so inviting and their on-line ordering system is very good. It's called Outback Yarns (maybe I like it cos I'm an Aussie!)
> I'm in London (Notting Hill/Bayswater) and mostly order on-line now but always love to spend an hour in John Lewis' knitting dept. Haven't yet been to the shop in Waterloo but it sounds like a terrific place.
> And the Spring Knitting Show is on at Olympia from 14th to 17th March - that will be like a day spent in Heaven!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

We should have a KP corner there and all meet for a coffee!!


----------



## London Girl

Daisybel said:


> I Knit shop at Waterloo has some beautiful yarns but too expensive for me. I can't go to the show at Olympia but there is a craft show at the Excel Centre in April - 4th, 5th and 6th April, I think. I shall be going on 4th. If I ever go to John Lewis (Oxford Street or Bluewater) I go straight to the needlework department and have to be dragged out kicking and screaming.


Me too, I love to look and feel all the pricy yarn but have never bought any yet!! I too am going to Excel, they sent me a free ticket so it would be rude not to! :roll: :lol:


----------



## London Girl

tiddywee said:


> sdftrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> following in the steps of others on the forum, would anyone like to share thoughts about yarns, places to shop, or topics, or design, etc. in the UK and in particular in the London area?
> thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I am new to this site so I hope I do this correctly, I live in the medway towns in kent. There is a great wool shop in Twydall just a couple of miles from me. They have a large collection of wool at very good prices. I cant remember exact price but its something like £1.45 100grms dk. Its worth a visit if you ever come down to visit chatham dock yard.
Click to expand...

I seem to remember a couple of nice yarn outlets in Gravesend, the indoor market and one in a side street near the market. Mind you, haven't been there for many years so maybe all gone now?


----------



## London Girl

tolly said:


> I am in Sheffield lovely yarns at John Lewis & The Wool Baa but too pricey for me with my limited skills hope to improve enough soon-- markets have very little around here might try Doncaster "anyone any info there" i will be visiting Scarborough in May i know there is a lovely place in Whitby
> a whole hall full of yarns etc they have everything for knitting the traditional fisher-mans "gernsey" i think you can buy via post -not for me would be wasted on my B /H even if i was skilled enough to knit one


Ooh, planning a trip to Whitby in the summer, must look that one up!!


----------



## London Girl

sdftrace said:


> In case you live near a Poundland ... they were selling yarn today - 3 for 2. Lots of great bright colours.
> We resisted purchasing .... this time!


Thank you!!


----------



## London Girl

HelenF said:


> Although I live in Sheffield I am a Londoner by birth and visit family regulary. I found a fastastic wool shop called "Loop", Camden Passage. Nearest tube is Angel. It is not in Camden Town as I originally thought.
> 
> They have a website.


We made the same mistake and had to get back on the tube! Nice shop but, again, found it very pricy.


----------



## London Girl

whataknitwit said:


> PurpleV, I love the jacket you're wearing did you make it yourself?


Yes she did! It's an Elizabeth Zimmerman Surprise Jacket and PurpleV and I are currently running a workshop to knit this garment on KP, why not have a look? PS, My avatar is wearing one too!! Here is the link:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-145346-1.html


----------



## Daisybel

London Girl said:


> Daisybel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Knit shop at Waterloo has some beautiful yarns but too expensive for me. I can't go to the show at Olympia but there is a craft show at the Excel Centre in April - 4th, 5th and 6th April, I think. I shall be going on 4th. If I ever go to John Lewis (Oxford Street or Bluewater) I go straight to the needlework department and have to be dragged out kicking and screaming.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, I love to look and feel all the pricy yarn but have never bought any yet!! I too am going to Excel, they sent me a free ticket so it would be rude not to! :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm in Plumstead, so we are quite close! I'm going to the show at Excel on the Thursday. I intend to just look at everything and not buy anything but my will power is not very strong ...


----------



## everreddy

London Girl said:


> everreddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a yarn shop in Belvedere village Kent it is called YARNIA and they are so helpful also have crochet and sewing classes and materials. I have seen a small shop on my travels in Coney Hall near West Wickham Kent but haven't managed to stop in there yet. I do realise you are promoting LYS but my local Hobbycraft in Crayford, Kent has a good selection of yarns and often have a 3 for 2 on many yarns also lots of patterns and buttons. Also a tiny selection of Red Heart at Crayford Sainsbury's and Bexley hospice shops have some Cygnet yarns the chunky knits up beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello I am in Bexleyheath so we're both London girls eh!
> I have been to The Bexley Hospice shops in the Broadway and Northumberland Heath they do have a selection of yarns and second hand patterns. Thanks for the Saturday Dartford market info will make a trip there as I am finding buttons to be very expensive my last ones cost £10 to match what I'd just finished knitting also after making a couple of kiddies cardis they cost £9 for buttons ridiculous prices aren't they ?
> 
> Hi, you must be quite near me, I am in Sidcup! I didn't know about the one in Belvedere, thanks for that! There is a stall in Dartford Saturday market that does 100g Robin DK for £1.15! Also fish-eye buttons 10 for 40p!!
Click to expand...


----------



## London Girl

Daisybel said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisybel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Knit shop at Waterloo has some beautiful yarns but too expensive for me. I can't go to the show at Olympia but there is a craft show at the Excel Centre in April - 4th, 5th and 6th April, I think. I shall be going on 4th. If I ever go to John Lewis (Oxford Street or Bluewater) I go straight to the needlework department and have to be dragged out kicking and screaming.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, I love to look and feel all the pricy yarn but have never bought any yet!! I too am going to Excel, they sent me a free ticket so it would be rude not to! :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Plumstead, so we are quite close! I'm going to the show at Excel on the Thursday. I intend to just look at everything and not buy anything but my will power is not very strong ...
Click to expand...

Nor mine! I found a yarn shop in Plumstead on the website that Lifeline posted, easyknit? Any good?


----------



## London Girl

everreddy said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everreddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a yarn shop in Belvedere village Kent it is called YARNIA and they are so helpful also have crochet and sewing classes and materials. I have seen a small shop on my travels in Coney Hall near West Wickham Kent but haven't managed to stop in there yet. I do realise you are promoting LYS but my local Hobbycraft in Crayford, Kent has a good selection of yarns and often have a 3 for 2 on many yarns also lots of patterns and buttons. Also a tiny selection of Red Heart at Crayford Sainsbury's and Bexley hospice shops have some Cygnet yarns the chunky knits up beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello I am in Bexleyheath so we're both London girls eh!
> I have been to The Bexley Hospice shops in the Broadway and Northumberland Heath they do have a selection of yarns and second hand patterns. Thanks for the Saturday Dartford market info will make a trip there as I am finding buttons to be very expensive my last ones cost £10 to match what I'd just finished knitting also after making a couple of kiddies cardis they cost £9 for buttons ridiculous prices aren't they ?
> 
> Hi, you must be quite near me, I am in Sidcup! I didn't know about the one in Belvedere, thanks for that! There is a stall in Dartford Saturday market that does 100g Robin DK for £1.15! Also fish-eye buttons 10 for 40p!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yes that is ridiculous! I am in Bexleyheath at the cinema with the grandkids this afternoon! Two Saturdays ago, I stood in the Broadway with a bucket for The British Heart Foundation, for 4 hours, I thought I would die of the cold!!! While there, I went into the hospice shop but they had very little yarn there


----------



## tiddywee

everreddy said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everreddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a yarn shop in Belvedere village Kent it is called YARNIA and they are so helpful also have crochet and sewing classes and materials. I have seen a small shop on my travels in Coney Hall near West Wickham Kent but haven't managed to stop in there yet. I do realise you are promoting LYS but my local Hobbycraft in Crayford, Kent has a good selection of yarns and often have a 3 for 2 on many yarns also lots of patterns and buttons. Also a tiny selection of Red Heart at Crayford Sainsbury's and Bexley hospice shops have some Cygnet yarns the chunky knits up beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello I am in Bexleyheath so we're both London girls eh!
> I have been to The Bexley Hospice shops in the Broadway and Northumberland Heath they do have a selection of yarns and second hand patterns. Thanks for the Saturday Dartford market info will make a trip there as I am finding buttons to be very expensive my last ones cost £10 to match what I'd just finished knitting also after making a couple of kiddies cardis they cost £9 for buttons ridiculous prices aren't they ?
> 
> Hi, you must be quite near me, I am in Sidcup! I didn't know about the one in Belvedere, thanks for that! There is a stall in Dartford Saturday market that does 100g Robin DK for £1.15! Also fish-eye buttons 10 for 40p!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I have often seen beautiful buttons on clothes in second hand shops, the garment has not been any good to me but the price paid for the garment has paid for some useful, cheap buttons


----------



## Daisybel

London Girl said:


> Daisybel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisybel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Knit shop at Waterloo has some beautiful yarns but too expensive for me. I can't go to the show at Olympia but there is a craft show at the Excel Centre in April - 4th, 5th and 6th April, I think. I shall be going on 4th. If I ever go to John Lewis (Oxford Street or Bluewater) I go straight to the needlework department and have to be dragged out kicking and screaming.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, I love to look and feel all the pricy yarn but have never bought any yet!! I too am going to Excel, they sent me a free ticket so it would be rude not to! :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Plumstead, so we are quite close! I'm going to the show at Excel on the Thursday. I intend to just look at everything and not buy anything but my will power is not very strong ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nor mine! I found a yarn shop in Plumstead on the website that Lifeline posted, easyknit? Any good?
Click to expand...

Never heard of it, it's not in the High Steet. I'll investigate. Straight after moving here I had cancer so have never explored properly. I'll find the shop and report back!


----------



## everreddy

If it's any consolation I put some money in your bucket and you gave me a sticker for my coat How amazing is that?


----------



## Daisybel

Easyknits in Plumstead is in Ennis Road - the other side of Plumstead Common from the High Street. There is an online shop with beautiful colourways but too expensive for me and all the prettiest colours sold out. There doesn't seem to be a shop as such - if you want to visit you have to make an appointment. Beautiful yarn if you can afford it.


----------



## everreddy

I must get some knitting done (soon) instead of sitting here on my Laptopamabob.


----------



## everreddy

There is also a yarn for sale on the Broadway Bexleyheath just passed the Pie 'n Mash shop opposite Asda's it is a card shop with stalls set out on the path they sell King Cole although their selection isn't as big as it used to be.


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> tolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in Sheffield lovely yarns at John Lewis & The Wool Baa but too pricey for me with my limited skills hope to improve enough soon-- markets have very little around here might try Doncaster "anyone any info there" i will be visiting Scarborough in May i know there is a lovely place in Whitby
> a whole hall full of yarns etc they have everything for knitting the traditional fisher-mans "gernsey" i think you can buy via post -not for me would be wasted on my B /H even if i was skilled enough to knit one
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, planning a trip to Whitby in the summer, must look that one up!!
Click to expand...

The place in Whitby is a definate must go place. Have been, have bought. :-D


----------

